# local news



## humbertug (Jul 26, 2005)

just been on the news now fire aboard a gas rig 15 miles from humber 4 crew flown off to hull royal infirmary that's all i know at the moment


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Two people were injured as a blaze broke out on a gas storage platform in the North Sea. 

The installation, which is part of Britain's biggest gas storage facility and is 15 miles east of Easington, East Yorkshire, has now been evacuated and made safe. 

The two people injured in the incident were flown to Hull Royal Infirmary where platform operators Centrica Storage said their injuries are believed to be minor. 
The RAF said it sent three helicopters to the scene and evacuated 60 people, leaving 22 on the facility. 

Two lifeboats were also dispatched as part of the rescue operation which was overseen by the Humber Coastguard. 

In a statement, Centrica Storage said: "The fire has been put out. There were two casualties who have been evacuated by helicopter to hospital. We understand that their injuries are minor." 


From http://www.channel4.com/news/content/news-storypage.jsp?id=299141
Ray


----------

